# Funny things your furbaby eats...



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Just wondering about others on this. 
I was eating chicken egg rolls tonight- and Brinkley thought they were heaven. They came from the deli section at Wmart, I looked and little if anything but REAL food. Veggies and chicken and then the wrap. He was mostly interested in the inside. Hope it doesn't give him a tummy ache. He didn't eat much, but what he ate, he sure loved! What a silly thing...egg rolls!!! LOL


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

This is weird, but Tuffy loves to eat the fuzz of his little tennis balls... Imagine my surprise when I go to pick up his poop and there is pink and green fuzz in it







I've read that you aren't supposed to let dogs ingest the fuzz off of actual tennis balls because it has some weird chemicals in it, but these tennis balls are apparently aren't harmful since they are for dogs, but I try not to let him chew on them if I can. I've also let him have a few sips and bites of chicken soup that I made from scratch and he went nuts for it, he loved it so much. He didn't seem to have any adverse reactions to it, so I might try that again for him as a little treat.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper likes plain bread. My two other dogs will look at you like you are crazy if they can't have anything on the bread. Well, Casper really likes any kind of food you want to feed him. He's mommy's little piggy!


----------



## nannimoe (Jul 10, 2004)

Sasha's nuts about ice cream. When I go to the freezer to get some out, he flies over there to get some. So nut case that I am, I put some in a bowl for him, about a tablespoon size. You would think I had given him a porter house steak.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Anything with a crinkly bag that we eat Caesar goes nuts over. He loves pretzels, crackers, and tortilla chips. We usually just give him one or half of one, but any time he hears the crackle, he starts to beg.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jul 23 2004, 07:17 PM
> *This is weird, but Tuffy loves to eat the fuzz of his little tennis balls... Imagine my surprise when I go to pick up his poop and there is pink and green fuzz in it
> 
> 
> ...


 Brinkley chews on his tennis balls like that. They are "doggy" ones too. I haven't noticed it in his poo...so maybe he isnt eating his. I just assumed it was fun for teething purposes. A tennis ball can keep him busy for a LONG time. He can make a new one look pretty rough real quick!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

That is so funny about Toby liking the cheap food!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Gross but true... if Tiki had a choice he would dine on cat poop all day long!

He will also eat most any fruit or veggie I may "accidently"







drop while preparing a meal.

Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the dogs are basically allowed to eat anything---with my permission. lol. i really dont want them to have anything fried, too much sugar or salt, and no raisins, grapes, chocolate (you know this list).

but gruffi LOVES
-Churros(he's had it once in his life...and he was cynthias bestfriend after that)


He and ellie also like: mangos, cilantro, (gruffi eats flies, its disgusting...he once ate a butterfly), spaghetti, mac n cheese (they had it once), Chicken Crispers from Chilis (they've had that twice), Liverworst(they love it....but its too salty, they get it when they have to take pills), pinnapple, cantelope, kiwi, frenchfries (they get maybe 2 frenchfries when we go to mcdonalds)--OH, my mom gave them chicken nuggets--a few had the sweet and sour sauce-they loved it, they eat baby food every day--for veggies and fruits, carrots, celery, 

i guess they dont eat that many things that are weird...besides churrors and pate. 

anyway, i was watching Marc Marrone on Saturday and he said that if your dog has a weight problem---or if you dont want to have the concern of a weight problem----then your dog can eat apples, carrots, and celery for treats....and eat a lot of that, especially compared to dog treats.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dr Cathy - What kind of baby foods do you feed your dogs? I was thinking of trying to supplement Tuffy's diet with them until he finishes off that bag of dog food. Thanks!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 26 2004, 09:26 AM
> *i guess they dont eat that many things that are weird...besides churrors and pate.*


 maybe a dumb question...or matter of regions of the US...LOL
but what are Churros? Sounds mexican or something.
And I am guessing pate...like meat mush?









Don't think I am stupid please...he he


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Churros are kind of a long fried dough thing covered in cinammon and sugar usually.. it's a bit like a fried donut.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sorry, i was confused. i thought liverworst is pate. it turns out pate is made out of ducks liver. i'll look for a pic

the receptionist here thinks that pate is nasty....but hello?! she eats hot dogs! lol

its patè accent over the e.

its in the sausage section of the market...i think.

****and if you've never had churros....YOU'RE MISSING OUT. they're sooooo good. they sell them at disneyland! 

Ok, i couldnt find it....and the internet here is REALLY REALLY slow. i'll call my mom later to see who makes it. its a brown color and you spread it on crackers.

found it


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

oh, the baby food they eat. the fruits and veggies. sprite likes garden harvest. which is peas and green beans. something like that. i put like a tablespoon during breakfast and dinner. and they can basically have as much as they want. i sometimes get the oatmeal and applesauce flavors. i dont get the chicken and rice....because thats what they already eat anyway. and never get grapes or raisins.









mystify...you mean to add it with his dog food, right? not to replace his food, right?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 26 2004, 12:35 PM
> *mystify...you mean to add it with his dog food, right? not to replace his food, right?
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I'm wanting to add it to the kibble he eats right now.. I just want to make sure his diet is well rounded and I'm thinking the kibble just isn't enough for him. So far he seems to be enjoying green bean and papaya baby food, in fact he loves them so I like the idea of feeding him a little bit with his kibble.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, I dont see a problem with it. but definitely talk to your vet to make sure that's totally fine.







my mom actually made sweet potatos for the dogs---they loved it! and i heard that sweet potatos are good and stuff.







dog food had lots of protein, so i dont think you'd have to worry about adding chicken. just talk to your vet and tell him that you like the idea of your dog having fruits and veggies, and if its ok for you to feed him that. you can also get the actual solid food and feed that as treats.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico loves pieces of apple with a dot of peanut butter on it. He also races to wherever he hears a snack bag crackle or a nut being crunched and if I have whipped cream or ice cream, I always leave a finger-tip sized bit in the bowl for him.

I wish he would eat frozen green beans or carrots but he just spits them out.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Churros sound like my kind of thing!!! LOL!!! Yummy!
Now pate' is a different story..YUCK to that...looks like dog food...looks like it might taste like dog food...nothing with liver for me. Not an organ eating girl.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i encourage everyone to try a churro! lol. they're really good. they sell them as dessert at El Pollo Loco (chicken restaurant in california). 

and pate is really good. you gotta try that! just a little bit on a cracker and its sooo good.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah.....churros are delicious...yum, yum, yum...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Dr. Cathy: I agree with you pate is good. In the midwest I think it is known as Braunschweiger (I think it is the same thing). I loved this when I was a kid. I was also extremely grossed out when I was told it was liver.







But I still eat it. I won't eat any other liver but Braunschweiger is really good.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lexis mom

same here. my mom used to cook liver and make us eat it---its disgusting. she didnt like it either but she heard it was high in iron and good for us. yuck. so do you eat it with crackers? my grandma used to make finger sandwiches with it. now the dogs, whenever they see us with the tube of pate and crackers....they come to us, sit at our feet, and stare! lol.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah we put it on crackers. My grandma got my mom eating it when she was a kid and then she got us to eat it when we were kids. I have not had it in years though. Hmm. I think I am going to stop and get some. You have me hunger for it now. :lol:


----------

